# Bin leider KEIN CHEFkoch...

## spaci76

hi,

kann mir jemand behilflich sein .. ich bin mir nicht ganz schlüssig was ich alles im menuconfig anwählen muss  könnte sich jemand erbarmen mir zu helfen ..

aktuelle rechner configuration ,

AMD 1400 Athlon

asus a7v266

audigy mit firewire1394

webcam ov511

/boot ext2

/xfs

gemountet werden auch vfat

usb usw.

geforce mx aber ich glaub das ist ja dort egal oder  :Wink: 

ide-brenner hdc

ich weiß sowas wird sehr UNGERN gemacht .. das ist auch nicht meine art aber nachdem ich schon 5mal versucht hab ein kernel zuerstellen der alles supported was ich brauch .. bin ich leider auf kein grünen zweig gekommen .. zumal mir jetzt irgendwie mehrer option fehlen einmal das unter filesystem liegende devfs und die dma ein stellung .. 

also wenn es irgendwie machbar ist wäre es echt klasse...

cu spaci76

----------

## spaci76

hi,

also ich hab ein prob.

und zwar hab ich devfs im kernel aktiviert. und nun bootet der Kernel net mehr .

sprich es kommt die meldung 

ds:no socket drivers loaded!

VFS: Cannot open root device "hda4" <-- dies ist auch die richtige

Pease append a correct "root=" boot option 

Kernel panic : VFS : Unable to mount root fs on 03:04

also ich hab als 

hda1 /boot ext2

hda4 /        xfs

wobei ich xfs support im kernel aktiviert hab "*"

hmm kann mir jemand spontan helfen   :Rolling Eyes: 

cu spaci76

----------

## dek

Bei mir sieht der devfs part so aus:

```

$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep DEVFS

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

```

Wie sieht denn deine fstab und deine lilo.conf aus? Da würde ich zuerst nachschaun, ob wirklich alles stimmt.

----------

## spaci76

hi,

also das gleiche bekomm ich auch raus .

ich hab als bootloader GRUB

mit dem kenn ich mich leider net so aus .. ich komm mit der kurz form net ganz klar. (hd0,3)) usw..

auf jedenfall hab ich den bootloader im masterbootbereich von der hda 

und wie oben beschrieben hda1 meine /boot

und hda4 / xfs

meine grub konfig.

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=My example Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0) 

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda4 

so kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt .

bzw . welche module ich unbedingt für ein xfs filesystem brauchen .. das muss odhc zu schaffen sein  :Wink: ))  :Wink: 

----------

## dek

Mit Grub kenne ich mich leider auch nicht aus.

Also wenn dein rootdevice xfs ist, muss xfs fest einkompiliert werden. So wie ich das verstanden habe, hast du das ja. Real-time support und den anderen Kram brauchst du IMHO nicht. Im Grunde kann man in der Hinsicht nicht viel falschmachen.  :Wink: 

----------

## spaci76

hi,

also ich hab ihn wieder zum laufen bekommen , fehler war in der einstellung darunter irgendwas mit unix98 /dev/pts *glaub* nun gut ich kann nun wieder booten .

nun haben sich aus den ganzen tests eine fehler ergeben ..

 :Rolling Eyes: 

am ende vom boot vorgang macht er noch caltulation der depenc die schlägt fehl. wie kann ich diese wieder hinbekommen .?? was ist dafür zuständig??

als zweites was mir als laie mehr am herzen liegt ist das der rechner jetzt  SEHR langsam geworden ist .. seit ich das devfs hab *aufgefallenist*

hab ich da zufällig was in dem kernel übersehn zwecks leistungstunig??

ok ichhoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ...

cu spaci76   :Shocked: 

----------

